# Electronic calls - tape or CD



## Swany (Jan 17, 2003)

*Electronic caller - Tape or CD caller*​
tape drive342.86%CD drive342.86%15amp speakers114.29%


----------



## Swany (Jan 17, 2003)

I am about to buy an electronic call and see where there are both cassette and CD drives and both feeding and flying recordings. Also 15amp vs. 30 amp speakers. Which are the best sound-wise and the most reliable? The brands I've reviewed are Lohman's and the Goosegetter. Also is there a way to load more recording data on a CD-R than 74 minutes? The CD-R information says it will hold 74 minutes and 650 MB'S of data. Yet the CD I have looked at is almost full and it says it has but 62 MB's of data. Can you somehow compress more data on a CD than the 62 MB's and get a CD that would run a couple of hours? Any help on this would be appreciated.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Hey Swany,

For what it's worth, I've heard nothing but positive things from the goosegetter. I've never been around one in use personally though.

You can get 80 min. CD's, which are a step up from the 74's. You really can't compress the file from where it's already at. To play in a standard CD player, you need to have your goose sounds as a "wav" file. They are large, and there's not much you can do about the size. But that's what's great about a CD player. If you can run it within arm's reach, all you have to do is push a button and it starts over.....much easier than flipping tapes and waiting believe me.

Tape or CD, they both sound like a goose. The speakers are a big addon, considering it can extend your range considerably. As long as the geese hear your caller, they're bound to come over for a look. If you're already sure you're going to spend the money on the caller, get something LOUD first...than go for ease of use.

My $.02


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Hello Swany You should consider making your own calling unit. I have done it and its not very hard to do. If you take a car stero that has an amp built in it is very very loud. I used 2 15 watt speakers I should have 30 Ibuilt a small box to hold the stero and battery. It has much more power than my store bought unit. food for thought. I lived in Jackson for about 4 years. This was about 1969 thru1973. I was a boatman for Headwater floattrips. We ran senic trips in the marsh by Mooselanding and we ran the whitewater down in the canyon. 28' salmon river raft. I worked ski patrol in winter. Man that was the life good luck


----------

